# Hutton 1/23



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Been up for a while... 2 doe, 1 spike... And an empty climber 40 yds to my left.... If that is you... PM me!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Get em brother!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Been up for a while... 2 doe, 1 spike... And an empty climber 40 yds to my left.... If that is you... PM me!!!


 
Thats mine ! I'll be there in about 30 minutes, I plan on doin some pretty aggresive rattlin and gruntin, I got 100 pounds of yellow acorns Im gonna sling out before I climb up also, hopefully that droptine 10 I seen back in bow season will show up !


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

HAHAHA,Good luck,there in there.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Thats mine ! I'll be there in about 30 minutes, I plan on doin some pretty aggresive rattlin and gruntin, I got 100 pounds of yellow acorns Im gonna sling out before I climb up also, hopefully that droptine 10 I seen back in bow season will show up !


Sweet!!! Get an extra fifty.. I'll help!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why am I shaking...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You shoot?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

God is good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell ya! Nice one buddy!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Espo!!! Congrats!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait till the feller that owns that climber sees that!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet! good one


----------



## Boggy Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Great job espo. Nice buck right there!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine deer for anywhere but you've got to be proud to shoot him on public land! Awesome!

Here's to hoping the 3 on one side rule will give people more opportunities like that! 

Most impressive deer of the year on the forum in my opinion!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That, my man, is an awesome buck! :thumbsup: If you're gonna mount it, don't do it in front of a trail cam! :no:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats man !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

AWESOME buck !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh yeah.....Great job brother!!!!


----------



## JesseS. (Jan 15, 2014)

magnificent be buck


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job man!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Fine deer,CONGRATS!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I seen em coming ! after I hit them horns together the 2nd time, I heard em bustin through our way, I was just about to pull the trigger when you shot ! what you didnt see was the even bigger one behind him about 75 yds ! he was a beast ! Ill be here the rest of the day, if you are coming back this PM, stop at my truck and reach into my ice chest and bring me a beer, im getting thirsty !:thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This has got to be the longest haul ever.. Even with a cart...I can't breathe.. .


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> This has got to be the longest hall ever.. Even with a cart...I can't breathe.. .


 
Worth every breat though brother!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally made it to the truck boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pomps'n'Pigs (Dec 31, 2013)

Gratz man! That is an awesome buck! :notworthy:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn goodun Espo


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

That's awesome man! congrats!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine buck!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

alright, you're done, save some deer for everyone else


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice one, I was hoping somebody was up a tree this morning, while I was out doing that thing that gets me money about 10am had a nice 8 point try and get in the grill on my truck.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Nice! Congrats man


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice one! How about sending me the GPS # so I can find my climber been looking all morning for it. I may have jumped him to you.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a fine buck. That thing is a beast, he should be going on the wall.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice buck, congratulations.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What a giant! Congratulations Espo!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Buck Espo!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Here's to hoping the 3 on one side rule will give people more opportunities like that!


Be careful what you wish for. I dont know how much much different the outcome would be with the 3 on one side or the 4 pt rule, Misssissippi had a 4 pt restriction rule and it was just short of a disaster. . . I personally dont care what people kill as long as they are happy with it. But if bigger bucks are what you are wanting, you have to harvest mature deer and let the young ones walk. 

quoted from MDGAF

"Research indicates the prior 4-point law allowed the harvest of better quality yearling bucks, while protecting older-aged spikes and 3-point bucks. The result has been a decrease in antler size within age classes of older bucks. The combination of the 4-point law, high hunting pressure, and lower reproduction results in the over-harvest of bucks and a decrease in antler size."


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Let us know


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice Espo!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

delta dooler said:


> Be careful what you wish for. I dont know how much much different the outcome would be with the 3 on one side or the 4 pt rule, Misssissippi had a 4 pt restriction rule and it was just short of a disaster. . . I personally dont care what people kill as long as they are happy with it. But if bigger bucks are what you are wanting, you have to harvest mature deer and let the young ones walk.
> 
> quoted from MDGAF
> 
> "Research indicates the prior 4-point law allowed the harvest of better quality yearling bucks, while protecting older-aged spikes and 3-point bucks. The result has been a decrease in antler size within age classes of older bucks. The combination of the 4-point law, high hunting pressure, and lower reproduction results in the over-harvest of bucks and a decrease in antler size."


I call B.S.  not to you Delta, but the quote from MDGAF

1. infers that these yearling 4 points wouldn't have been killed before the 4 point rule...and EVERYONE knows that a legal buck is gonna get shot.

2. the quote fails to mention that fewer yearling SPIKES were killed resulting in more 2.5yo 4 points...2.5yo is not a yearling.

Point restriction isn't the best tool for management when used alone, but it's probably the easiest to be put in place especially on public ground.

Off my soap box...for the moment


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

congrats on a great public land buck

I can speak with some experience on the 4 point rule and 3 on one side rule. They are both TERRIBLE IMO. MS went to the 4 point rule statewide and many WMAs(they can set their own rules separate from regular state land) went to 3 on one side and opened up season long doe killing. It was a complete and total disaster. The public land I hunt went down hill fast. Within 3 years it was a shell of what it was. The hunting pressure did not change. The weather was no different than it usually is. The only factors that changed was the doe killing was wide open and the bucks 4 point or 3 on one side. Everything stayed the same. In that time deer sightings dropped drastically and seeing good racked bucks went from several a year to dern lucky to get to see one all year. It became extremely clear right away these rules were not working. The state then switched to beam/spread restrictions and did away with points and started to cut the doe killing back a little in certain parts of the state(but left it wide open in other.) Since then it has come back very quickly. Now it is almost back to what it was before the horrible 4 point rule and we are back to killing fairly easy limits of decent to good racked bucks on public land across the state. Again this all my opinion based on what I have seen first hand and I am sure there are plenty folks over here in MS that would argue differently based on what they have seen. Some might say that it was only the doe killing that had this impact and that could be true if the doe killing was slacked off state wide but it has not been. Most of the state is still wide open on killing does yet the bucks in those areas came back just as fast as the areas that backed off the does.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice dude! So Hutton Unit is where the bigguns are hiding.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Congrats man! Awesome buck!!!


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Way to go ESPO! That's a great buck. Glad to see your persistence paid 
Off


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Dam sweet buck there Val, congrats bro..


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I think there needs to be some type of restrictions over the 5 inch. Maybe not 3 on one side but something....maybe at least 12 inches?? I think if there were restrictions on how many small bucks you could take that would also help. 
*Again great buck and Congrats Espo*!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice bw buck buddy! Guess I need to get dropped off Sat morning and jump that fence if I wanna kill one.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Heck of a deer espo. Now go kill another tomorrow.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

PanhandleBob said:


> I call B.S.  not to you Delta, but the quote from MDGAF
> 1. infers that these yearling 4 points wouldn't have been killed before the 4 point rule...and EVERYONE knows that a legal buck is gonna get shot.
> 2. the quote fails to mention that fewer yearling SPIKES were killed resulting in more 2.5yo 4 points...2.5yo is not a yearling.
> Point restriction isn't the best tool for management when used alone, but it's probably the easiest to be put in place especially on public ground.
> Off my soap box...for the moment


I guess youd have to see it to beleive it, Ive seen it, it hurt us tremendously. Like I said before, I dont know how much of a difference the 4 pt and 3 on 1 side would be, but in my opinion, its gonna go from bad to worse. 
What I would do is similar to what MS has done, start with a 10" spread or 13" main beam. for the first 3 years then go to a 12" spread or 15" main beam. and have a 3 buck limit per season and have a more liberal gun/doe harvest, and leave it at that. Its pretty obvious that the potential is there to grow big bucks (like Espos) but it takes age to grow a big deer, not 2.5 year old deer either, im talking 3.5 and up.
I by no means am a "horn hunter", and a deer with the above mentioned requirements wouldnt be hard to come by after a couple seasons. But killing all these spikes and cowhorns surely isnt helping. (I'd kill em too if I hunted Blackwater again, whatever's legal)
I hunted Blackwater from 1990'ish to about 2000 and there are far more deer there now than there was then. My parents live within a mile or so of the Hutton Unit and have seen some deer there that would blow your mind for the area. I wasnt kidding about the big 10 with a drop tine in the Hutton unit in an earlier post, everything else was fabricated of course, but I did see the deer back in October and dad has seen him 3 times since. 
Not a deer expert, and I dont want the hunting to be regulated to death where people cant put some meat in the freezer every year, but I think the 3 on 1 side is gonna hurt.

sorry for the derail Val, again, THAT WAS A FINE BUCK !


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats ESPO!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Did they give you a measurement and age?

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Stud right there, Val. Congratulations!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nice scrub, cherry popper!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

116...16 1/2 inch spread...4.5yo


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah! I was gonna say 118!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Story once I get settled... it's a good one....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you settled yet

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow! Congrats dude. That's a good one, especially for public land. Hutton Unit is on fire this year.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Everybody join in. Story story story

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Fine deer. Great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Omg!!!*

Most of us had to work today.You are killing us. Give us the dang story for cry in out loud !


----------



## BlcBaker (Jan 19, 2014)

Man thats a fine buck !!!!! Congrats on a biggun !!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Need story -

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be home in 10 minutes


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*10 minutes.*

I could be dead in 10 minutes. Lmfao


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I'll be home in 10 minutes


10-4. Since Gunsmoke is on the DVR I will wait for the read. Take your time and don't leave out nothing!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Second time typing this I lost it the first time....

So last night I said I wasn't gonna head out till Friday... Well, somethin' told me to take my tail to bed and go... So I printed out my quota last night... I forgot it this morning:001_huh:.... Asked the kind feller at the check station if he had a computer and printer... Well he just checked my name off the list.... Sweet.... :thumbsup:... I head in.... Head to a spot me and Jr scouted out this summer... Park the truck and walk in... 972 yds to be exact... I climb up... First light... 2 doe and a spike at 60 yds... 30 minutes later... yote... Started to shoot hi s ass but chad already has my black one so I let it walk.... shortly after that another doe.... time goes by... At about 9, I sit down... look to my left.... I see a does ass at a hundred.... then she turned towards the swamp oaks and magically grew horns!!!!:blink: I picked up the gun and put the scope on him... that's a big ass "six!!!":w00t: Safety off... he's gone... slipped into the bottom... Damnit Val!!!:cursing: Stay your dumb ass off the phone!!!!!:cursing: Im pissed... sick to my stomach ... I work the bleat and the grunt.... He's gone...Pissed off... about 5 minutes go by and I see a bird fly off in the palmettos... Don't pay it no mind:whistling:... then another one... That ain't no bird numbnuts!!! I see antlers turn left, then right over the palmettos...That's your "six"!!!:w00t::w00t: Pick up the gun... scope him... That ain't no six!!! Shit:shutup:... I keep the scope on him... come on dude... Calm down... He takes five quick steps.... Bang goes the .270... Sumbitch literally does a somersault about six feet in the air.... I start shaking uncontrollably..."Why am I shaking?" I text Grouper... Buck down... How big?... Big... Big like the other guys big?... Yeah... Did you see it die?... No, turned a flip in the palmettos... Rgr... I'm climbing down.... I call him... I head over to ground zero.... NOTHING......................................:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:MIKE!!! HOLY SHIT DUDE!!! HE AIN'T HERE!!!!! I see where he flipped... Do you see blood??? DUDE!!!!!:cursing::cursing::furious::furious:............................ Well go where you saw him go in at.... I'll call you back.... I am literally disgusted.....I searched a 40 yrd grid into the swamp oaks:detective:...nothing....:help::help:..... I walk 170 yds back to my tree and climb up about 10 ft... I look where I shot... I KNOW I SHOT THAT DAMN DEER RIGHT THERE!!!!! I climb down... walk all the way back over.... grid search again..... nothing...... I tuck my tail between my legs.... How in the hell am I going to explain this??? I missed... By this time boys, I'm hurtin' ... I'm hurtin' real bad..... I walk the opposite way along the swamp... I take 5 steps... :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:.... There he is!!!!! Holy smokes!!!! I prayed... I prayed a good prayer... So good 6 people got saved this morning somewhere... Took Pics... The deer had to have flipped them 7-10 yds into the air and landed in them palmettos.... no tracks... no nothing... anyhoo... went back to the truck... got the cart and came back to get him... long haul back to the ol' Chevy but I tell you what... it was well worth it.... Get to the check station.... met Grouper and Crawler.... The old feller that worked there came out.... "That's a good'un ya got there!" "You know when you came in this morning I KNEW you was gonna get you one" Oh yeah? Why is that? "Cuz when you came in here you smelled like a old ruttin' doe!!:brows:" Me and Mike bout pissed ourselves.... So I go through the motions there with the paperwork, dress him out and all... Jump on 90 start to head home... Busted a U turn and head back.... AIN'T NO WAY IN HELL I ain't gonna take a picture at the Harold Store!!! Gotta make it "Official"!!!:thumbup: ...Head home.... I gotta get my cooler from my Buddy at work... By this time I'm running late.... I call my good buddy Fink....Drop the deer off to him.... he capes and quarters it out for me... I love that damn dude.... I head to track practice... finish up and go to pick him up.... I haven't had a beer since December 1st.... I drunk 2 tonight... Boys.... God bless America and the great outdoors!!!!!!! WHEW!!!!

p.s. I told ya'll I would make you proud!!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

P.S. again.....I have seen deer bigger than him in regular BW.....


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Dang! Awesome job!!!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

P.S. he thought I messed the cape up...no prob brother!!! Happy as hell for ya!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go! Fine deer. Enjoyed the report. Thank you!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Before it "grows" overnight, the official score was 116. Glad I got to see him Val!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Closer to 120 than 110 Mike... Shut yer piehole...he is 120.....


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the read tonight. Good story to follow up with the report. That's how its done PFF style and congrats again.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Again,nice deer val,and excuse the derail,but screw the 3 pt restriction rule.This will be the end of BW.Only thing that will help is :less Qutoa's,less people,less pressure.Fwc has flooded BW with so many people if a deer farts somebodys gonna smell it.Hutton unit is already 3 pt one side,so are a lot of places,Joe budd,pine log,just to name a few.Bw went from 400 to 600 to 800 to 1200 to 1800 quotas and allow them to bring guest!BS!!That's to many people,BW hasn't got bigger,its got smaller since the north side of the river is now hutton unit,yes I use to hunt it when it was still hunt off deaton bridge road and also sandy forest where now there's a hunter in every tree.Same numbers game fwc been woking on for years,more hunters,more lic. and tickets to fund there miserable existence.Less pressure not pt. restrictions is the answer.You heard it here first.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Closer to 120 than 110 Mike... Shut yer piehole...he is 120.....


Shall we discuss deductions?:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You are the worst friend ever....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

man thats a fine buck hes gonna look good on the wall !! congrats !!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine buck! Hutton unit is impressive...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lmfao! I'm goin to bed...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That was an awesome story!!! So I'll give ya this..... You're #1 brother!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Jase.... Heck of a hunt.....


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Nice*

Very Nice there brother. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

That deer looks wider than 16 1/2 inches. That is a brute for Florida state land espo. Congratulations on a once in a lifetime state land buck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ten pages and over 4400 views - almost as impressive as your buck!

Great story, btw.:thumbup:


----------



## MCaw14 (Jan 21, 2014)

From the Hutton unit this doesn't surprise me. My adaptive education teacher at Uwf worked with special needs children and was a guide for many years in there on the special opportunity hunts. Said it is unreal the mature bucks that get shot out of their. He told me of.many 10's and 12's he has seen come out of there. I have seen some bachelor groups in there in the summer months while fishing that are giants! Congratulations on a brute of a sandy soil blackwater buck! That will make an awesome mount!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: congrates :thumbup: Thats a moose !!!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck and great story! Congratulations man, thanks for the renewed hope to get back out there.


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

That is a good deer my brother, and as usual a good story. We need to hook up next year to hunt again. 

Big Tess sends


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Ole Gator had to come back and say congrats for that one. I can't believe my leave back to hunt this week got canxd


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

That deer looks wider than 16 and as far as I'm concerned that thing measures out to a nice even round 120


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Im just going by what he said.... I measured 17 3/4 inside, 19 1/2 outside.... Either way... He goin' on the wall!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That will look good on anyone's wall. Congrats


----------

